# What exactly is an Endler?



## GuppyNGoldfish

I've done some research and didn't seem to come up with much. I found out that they are very similar in size, shape, and color to guppies. They aren't guppies, but you can breed them with guppies to get new colors, and keep genes going?? I possibly would like to add some to my collection and breed them with my guppies if I need to to keep from getting "weak/lame fry." If anyone has any better info comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## susankat

If you google John Endler or Armondo Po or Adrian Hernandiz you will find quite a bit of info There is also a website dedicated to endlers live bearers. 

Poecilia wingei = Endler is a relative of the guppy in the same family of poecilla. They come from a remote area in Venesuala where there habitat has become a dump. They are on the endangered species list. Some of the differences between an endler and a guppy are the dorsal fin of an endler is short and usually just one color. The colors are more flouresent, pedicule smaller than that of a guppy. Enders are generally smaller than guppies (both male and female)

Hope that helps


----------



## allaboutfish

look on liveaquaria.com they have them


----------



## allaboutfish

also dont breed them with guppies you will get enough fry with just a male and female endler you wont even know what to do with them. breeding them with guppys makes the inpure


----------



## susankat

I have plenty of pure endlers but its just to darn hot to ship at this point or else I would give you some just for postage.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Ive seen Endlers in the Guppy tank at Pet Supplies Plus and I've wondered why there were such small, weird looking guppies in the tank, til I found out what exactly they were. I'm in California right now and it's about 85 out here, so I doubt they would survive shipping. Plus I don't have a tank setup in Ohio also. I'll setup the extra 10 gallon I have when I get back. Thanks for the info everybody.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

Also, are the Lyretail Guppies a mix between a guppy and endler? Most pictures of the lyretail guppies I've seen look like they have Endlers colors in them. Can I keep GloFish with the Endlers? I'm pretty sure you can't breed the two fish, just wanna make sure tho.


----------



## susankat

Yes you can as glofish is basically a danio and and egg layer.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

I totally forgot they were egg layers, thanks.


----------



## susankat

Lyrtail guppies are a product of line breeding. I don't think they are crossed with endlers.


----------



## giddetm

I bought mine on Aquabid they were listed as true Black Bar Endlers. I ended up putting them in with Trindad guppys so they are not true anymore.


----------



## snail

In my opinion Endlers are just a specific form of wild guppy. Some domestic guppy lines have been crossed with Endlers some haven't, it's probably impossible to tell for sure. They are very pretty and I like them better than fancy guppies. Worth to keep the line pure if you get some it will be easier to sell/home offspring than if they are crossed.


----------



## susankat

With the tests that has been done on the endler, there is some different genetics. I belong to the species protection main. program so I always have pure endlers. Its pretty easy to tell by me looking at them if they are pure or hybrids. There are several nice hybrids out there. Adrian H has been working with endlers for years and have made some amazing crosses. But he sells them as crosses and not pure.


----------



## giddetm

susankat said:


> With the tests that has been done on the endler, there is some different genetics. I belong to the species protection main. Adrian H has been working with endlers for years and have made some amazing crosses. But he sells them as crosses and not pure.



dO YOU HAVE ANY FOR SALE? Is Adrain H. a member here??? Tom


----------



## susankat

No Adrian isn't a member here. You will have to check out swampriveraquatics to purchase from him. or to the endler site. I have some to sell but not shipping in this heat. My temps today is 107.


----------



## snail

susankat said:


> With the tests that has been done on the endler, there is some different genetics. I belong to the species protection main. program so I always have pure endlers. Its pretty easy to tell by me looking at them if they are pure or hybrids. There are several nice hybrids out there. Adrian H has been working with endlers for years and have made some amazing crosses. But he sells them as crosses and not pure.


It seems to be one of those ones scientists can't make up their mind about. They certainly look quite different and I know their are some genetic differences but I'm sure that their are guppy lines that have had endlers bred in from years ago.


----------



## giddetm

susankat said:


> No Adrian isn't a member here. You will have to check out swampriveraquatics to purchase from him. or to the endler site. I have some to sell but not shipping in this heat. My temps today is 107.


Thanks,It is smoking HOT!!! here in Illinois also. I will get in touch when it gets cooler. Tom


----------



## majerah1

Wow,Susan,107?Mom said it was getting hot there,lol.I think she said its supposed to be upwards of 110 in parts.

Also,could you post pics of a true wild endler and a hybrid?Ive never seen the difference.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish

This became a popular thread haha. Hey susan how much to ship to northeast ohio? Probably mid september.


----------



## snail

majerah1 said:


> Also,could you post pics of a true wild endler and a hybrid?Ive never seen the difference.


That would be interesting


----------



## giddetm

I'd like to see that also.


----------



## giddetm

Here is the swampriveraquatics homepage it has all kinds of pics of wild and hybrids.
SwampRiverAquatics.com


----------



## susankat

This is what I have.



























My hybrids are blond endlers and very hard to get a pic of. But as said go to adrians site and it will show you a lot.

For shipping I usually just charge a flat rate of $25.00 for 10 fish, and use a flat rate box.


----------



## Utter Nutter

I was unaware that the Endlers would mate with the guppies so was extremely surprised when I discovered an endler in my tank yesterday. I have one male Endler, who is in the other tank but I did remove all the babies from both tanks in to a 3rd, but had to put them back due to moving and needing someone to look after my tanks, 2 was ok, but 3 was to many. So im guessing the baby came out of one tank, then put back in the other. Here is the endler I discovered yesterday.


----------



## Utter Nutter

This is the daddy Endler.


----------



## giddetm

Those are a couple of beauties, it's to bad they don't get about an inch longer. With the Endler colors that would be a striking fish at 1 1/2 to 2"


----------



## Utter Nutter

I agree, they often get lost in the tank with being so small.


----------



## susankat

Here is a video of how full a tank can get with endlers


----------



## giddetm

What size tank is that. What is the reason some of the males tails are shaped different.mine are like that too.


----------



## susankat

That is a 75 gal. There is about 500 endlers in that pic. The endlers are wild caught strain and will have different patterns. That is why there is different tail shapes. But all pure endlers.


----------



## Utter Nutter

Great pictures.


----------



## snail

giddetm said:


> Those are a couple of beauties, it's to bad they don't get about an inch longer. With the Endler colors that would be a striking fish at 1 1/2 to 2"


It's their small size that I like so much, lol


----------



## majerah1

Thats a lot of little fishes,haha.Pretty little guys though.If only they were less prolific.


----------



## D9VIN

Are Endlers a distinct species now? [Forum - General Discussion] : American Livebearer Association

Yep, lots of debate on this topic. It is pretty safe to say that the endlers in the guppy tank at the fish store are hybrids tho. Adrian has the most amazing wild livebearer specimens available for sale anywhere, I would say.


----------



## susankat

Yep, him and tampafishman are tops in the endlers and that is where mine came from. My originals came from the last collection that they were able to do till politics came and messed it up.


----------



## susankat

When I catch endlers to move or ship I just dip the net in and just hold still for a couple of minutes and they will swim into the net. but then again I have had so many that all I would have to do is dip in tank and pull it out and have 40 or 50 in the net.


----------

